

Ask HN: Private Domain Name Registration - alanthonyc

<i>(Sorry, I couldn't find my answer on either google or searchyc.)</i><p>What's the best way to register a domain name without making the owner's name publicly available?  Are some registrars known for being better at holding on to your info?  I recall someone mentioning on here that Godaddy doesn't try very hard at keeping that info secure if they are pressed, though I may be wrong.
======
kngspook
While I, personally, have no experience trying these thresholds,
NearlyFreeSpeech.net seems to be committed to giving their customers the
widest possible range of legal freedoms and playing everything by the book
legally, including giving you and opportunity to respond to legal papers filed
against you, etc. And they seem to value your right to privacy quite highly.

Added perks: fairly reasonable prices and at least a decent level of technical
competence.

~~~
alanthonyc
Thanks. I'll check them out tonight!

